
New Technique Can Identify Gender from a Fingerprint - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/24/science/new-technique-can-identify-gender-from-a-fingerprint.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
brudgers
_a larger sample is required to ensure the results are statistically
significant_

Bad science. Worse reporting.

